# alexkerhead's collection - photos



## alexkerhead (Jan 24, 2008)

So, I listed these in my introduction thread, but I didn't include close-ups, so here they are.

Kodak Pony 135s. C1 and C3








Kodak Target Six-16 Brownie






Kodak Target Six-20 Brownie






Spartus Full-Vue






Seky Model III












Miranda Automex















Yashica Lynx 14-E









Kodak Brownie Bull's Eye






Yashica EZ-Matic 4








Kodak Brownie 127









Nishika 3-D N8000







Minolta XG-1








Mamiya ZE









Ansco Shure-Flash






Kodak Brownie Holiday Flash







Minolta 16mm miniature













Kodak Brownie Hawkeye






I have a Argus C3 on it's way as well. I will post pictures of it when it arrives.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice collection, man!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice start!


----------



## doobs (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah, gotta love the Ansco Sure Flash!


----------



## JIP (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice gives me more reason to downgrade what I have frm a "collection" to "just a few cameras".


----------

